#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to set up payment gateway for send and receive payment on my WordPress site?

## Ahamed

Hello guys, 
I'm going to develop a business website and I want to integrate payment gateway that has two types of transaction send money and get money. How can I process this?

----------

